# OEM Downpipes - 2013 BMW M5



## coryshipp83 (10 mo ago)

I'm having my M5 flashed back to stock setup and the previous owner replaced the OEM downpipes with PML downpipes w/o cats and the exhaust smell is a bit much. 
Does anyone know how I can get me hands on some OEM downpipes for my M5?


----------



## meylander (8 mo ago)

I'd say the usual stuff: MHD flash, catless downpipes, FMIC, larger turbos, and if you were in the midwest like I was when I had my E60 535xi then I'd say upgraded fuel pump to run E85.
Tutuapp 9Apps Showbox​


----------

